# Where to put the loft and which direction to face it...



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, I've been saving this question until I was more sure I would get to build my loft. Now I actually have to take my plans to the city planner and get a permit, so I need to decide where in my yard to put my loft.

I know I'm suppose to face the loft South or East if possible, right? Well, here's my backyard. The green area is the ideal area where I could put the loft. The back portion is heavy trees, but I couldn't put the loft there anyways since it's too close to the neighbors property line.










I have to put it in the back half of our yard because it has to be 50ft from the neighbors. So, what would you do?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Back to the corner, facing straight South... Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, like at an angle across the back corner?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> So, like at an angle across the back corner?


Just like you have that green box setting. That would be just fine. Doesn't have to be DIRECTLY facing south. My loft actually faces SE. They get plenty of sunshine.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, it would give the birds the best exposure, and you can still see what is going on. It would look good there and break up the corner... Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I'd really like to face it SW, but I suppose that's a no-no.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That would work too. but you are in "iceland' Were ever works for you they will take it. i just thought it would look good in the corner.. Dave p.s WEST is rough up north!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have to face it SW, I just thought it'd take up less of the yard. That back corner has all my rose bushes, so I'd like to keep those out where folks can see them. The one thing about our backyard is that it's VERY protected, so the western exposure really isn't too bad. Plus, my loft will "hopefully" be fully insulated with heat lamps.  My birds won't even know it's winter outside. LOL.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are right, i would not mess with my roses! They will take it no matter were you put it, but if you can, have some mostly south facing windows. Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate to be all girlie and complain about my rose bushes, but they're SO PURDY!! LOL. 

Yes, maybe I should put a window on the south side. Good idea! Good thing I posted this here. You all ALWAYS get my thinking about things I wouldn't normally think about AND you always point out big problems too.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I'll ask my builder and talk with the building permit guy. He may want the shed parallel to the back wall and not like the angle thing. We'll see...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool fellow rose lovers!, I think it would look fine at an angle facing south on the same side as the garden in that back corner, those three bushes would be on the back wall. just a thought.... hope all goes through, sounds like it's gonna happen.


----------

